# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Borstkanker bij mannen - Artikel

## Sylvia93

> *Inleiding*
> 
> Borstkanker (mammacarcinoom) bij mannen komt zeer zelden voor. Minder dan één procent van alle mensen met borstkanker is man. De kans dat een man borstkanker krijgt is 0,1 %, voor vrouwen is de kans veel hoger, ongeveer 10%. De gemiddelde leeftijd waarop borstkanker bij mannen ontdekt wordt ligt rond de 63 jaar.
> 
> 
> *Oorzaak*
> 
> Over de precieze oorzaak van borstkanker bij mannen is nog maar weinig bekend. De tumor ontstaat meestal in de melkgangen, dit noemen we een ductaal carcinoom. Vaak zijn de kwaadaardige cellen al in het weefsel rondom de klier doorgegroeid. Zeer zelden ontstaat de tumor vanuit de melkkwabjes. In normale mannenborsten zijn namelijk geen melkklieren aanwezig.
> Mannen met het syndroom van Klinefelter hebben een bijna twee keer verhoogd risico op borstkanker dan andere mannen. Bij dit syndroom zijn de geslachtsorganen minder ontwikkeld, zijn er hormonale stoornissen en is er vaak sprake van lichte borstvorming (gynaecomastie). Ze hebben meestal een laag testosteron gehalte (het mannelijke geslachtshormoon) waardoor verhoudingsgewijs het vrouwelijke hormoon (oestrogeen) verhoogd is.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B896b9d19-...2bc401b9ff2%7D

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Ook bij katten zie je dit verschijnsel af en toe. Er is duidelijk een veel groter aantal poezen dan katers. Wij hebben in 2009 een kater van 10/11 jaar tot twee keer laten opereren. De eerste keer zijn de achterste twee "melkklieren"/tepels rechts verwijderd. ook na het voelen van een knobbeltje. Helaas was na circa 6 weken opnieuw een piep klein knobbeltje voelbaar. Deze is toen ook nog eens verwijderd, samen met weefsel zo vermogelijk naar achter tussen de poten. Zoals het er nu uit ziet lijkt alles in orde, maar........ Chemo is voor ons niet haalbaar, te kostbaar. De twee operaties + na de tweede operatie nog een bezoekje aan de weekend arts koste meer dan €700,-. Daarnaast hadden we al een redelijk duur jaar met de katten gehad. BTW het bezoek aan de weekend arts was omdat er oedeem/lymfevocht ophoping was ontstaan in de rechter achterpoot. Na 24 uur drukverband was dit gelukkig over en viel het verbandje spontaan van zijn poot. ;-)

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ooh wat zielig voor zo'n kat! Wel echt lief dat jullie hem hebben laten opereren, veel mensen vinden het te duur (helaas). Wist overigens niet dat dit ook bij katten kon voorkomen! Weer wat geleerd! Leeft jullie kater nu overigens nog steeds?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Ja zeker. Onze Bailey, de betreffende kater, is inmiddels de 11 gepasseerd, maar dit is ook pas vorig jaar gebeurt. En over geld gesproken we hebben al 17 jaar Somali's. De oudste bij ons is 16. We hebben in het verleden af en toe een nestje gefokt. En nu 10 somali's en varianten in huis. En daarnaast 2 honden en wat visjes. (www.ecoralim.nl).
We hebben in een kwade tijd al een 6500 gulden in 1 jaar naar de dierenarts gebracht. Dat is dan wel incl. entingen en chippen ed. Maar goed Milaroce (ecoralim omgekeerd) betekend dan ook MIen LAatste ROde CEnt)  :Wink:  Maar gelukkig hebben we ook jaren gehad dat we door het fokken ongeveer kiet gespeeld hebben. En gelukkig hoeven we door dit soort dingen geen droog brood te eten. Alleen ff voorzichtig doen de eerste weken ;(
Maar een hobby mag geld kosten.

Maar back too.. Ja, hoor bijna alle ziektes die humaan voorkomen komen ook bij dieren voor. Ratten bv zijn heel gevoelig voor tumoren. Veel onderzoek op dit gebied gebeurt dan ook op ratten. Katten hebben hersenen die veel op die van mensen lijken, bij demensie onderzoek is dan ook vaak de kat het lijdend voorwerp. En zo kan ik nog veel meer voorbeelden geven. interresse laat het me dan weten. Open maar een pol.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Gelukkig dat Bailey nog leeft! Haha toepasselijke naam Milaroce, zeker de betekenis, kreeg er wel een glimlach van  :Smile: 
En ratten, ja idd, die zijn ontzettend gevoelig voor tumoren! Heb zelf 2 ratten gehad, en mn moeder heeft een vriendin die nu 7 ratten heeft, daar doet ze wedstrijden mee, heeft ook wel eens gefokt, maar idd hoevaak je ziet dat ratten tumoren krijgen! Wist trouwens niet dat dementie zoveel bij katten voorkwam! Heb trouwens idd wel eens jullie website bekeken, erg interessant, en super mooie katten! Heb zelf ook een kat thuis lopen. Vuilnisbakkenras a.k.a eekhoorn (enorme pluizenstaart) en letterlijk iedereen is bang voor onze kat, voor ons is ze echt ontzettend lief, maar zodra er andere mensen in huis komen, dan flipt ze, gaat ze krabben/blazen etc. Ook een mensentrekje  :Smile: ?
Wel interessant als je het zo bekijkt, dieren hebben echt heel veel weg van mensen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Mens en dier functioneren op veel gebieden gelijk. Maar ik wil je toch even corrigeren.
Het krabben/blazen dat je kat doet is voor bijna 100% zeker een socialisatie probleem. In de eerste 13/16 weken heeft meneer of mevrouw te weinig of geen verschillende mensen gezien. En dat blijft hem z'n hele leven achtervolgen helaas. Maar goed, dit is allemaal echt of topic.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Haha ik praat wel vaker off-topic :O En sja socialisatieprobleem, geen idee. Onze kat komt bij mn tante vandaan, die toen 3 nestjes tegelijk had. Toen ze 8 weken was hebben wij haar opgehaald, en is ze een week bij ons thuis geweest, en toen 3 weken mee op vakantie, waar mn opa/oma/tante en kennissen etc ook altijd een paar daagjes komen, maar toen was ze dus al zo blazerig. Sindsdien is dat alleen maar erger geworden. Laatste tijd valt het trouwens best mee, ze is nu 6 jaar en ziet over het algemeen alleen maar ons, maar als we nu visite krijgen dan gaat ze vanaf een afstandje toekijken en doet ze verder niets. Het opvallende is dat ze enkel tegen die tante waar ze vandaan komt héél erg doet, ook tegen haar kinderen en haar man, dan begint onze kat ook echt te janken alsof het een wolf is, haren rechtovereind en uit de buurt blijven want dan is ze écht furieus. (alleen maar bij hun?). Tegen mn vriend doet ze nu opeens poes lief en aardig, sja die komt hier dan ook wel vaker, maar de kat heeft hem 1x gegrepen en hij heeft dr toen een oplazer terug gegeven (klinkt heel zielig, maar sindsdien is ze hartstikke lief voor m xD)

----------


## ikke64

Tja, Als je dit verhaal zelf een keer overleest denk ik dat je je conclusie zelf kunt trekken met het volgende in gedachte.
Een definitie van Socialisatie: Alles wat een dier in de eerste 16 weken meemaakt en niet als onaangenaam ervaart, daar zal hij de rest van zijn leven positief tegenover staan. En het tegenovergestelde.
En dat met je vriend, zij zet haar angst om in agressie. Dat is al duidelijk uit je eerste verhaal. Je vriend heeft haar met die oplazer laten merken dat waar zij mee bezich was bij hem niet werkte en dat hij daar ook niet van gedient is. Het feit dat ze nu lief tegen hem doet betekent wel dat deze dame redelijk intelligent is. Ze heeft een alternatief gezocht en schijnbaar gevonden om te kunnen samen leven met je vriend. En nee, ik vind dat niet zielig. Ik ben ook kei goed voor mijn dieren maar laat me ook niet krabben of uitblazen of ......... Dan kunnen ze bij mij ook een afstraffing krijgen.

Gr Ikke

----------

